# Guitar pro, repeating stuff, help needed



## ZeroS1gnol (May 4, 2017)

Hey,

Im such a noob at guitar pro. Thank the maker for this forum then...

I'd like to get some clarification on the best way to repeat sections. The attached example shows verse section (named intro on the img though). I used 'alternative endings' to differentiate between the first three runs and the one final run to complete the riff 4 times in total.

My questions:

-I have added a repeat to this piece, GP does not let me select me how many times it must play. I guess this has to do with the alternative endings added, however the tab shows it gets repeated 5 times(??), rather than 4 times. When I play it stops after 4 times, like it should. What is going on here?

-This entire sections needs to be repeated again (so in total 8x 4 bars). I can copy paste the thing, but there must be a more efficient way, no? I don't see how I can repeat a 'repeat' section.

I'm curious about your solutions to this issue, or just some advice in best practices.

Regards,
ZeroS1gnol


----------



## Dredg (May 11, 2017)

Which version of GP are you using?


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (May 12, 2017)

gp6


----------



## Dredg (May 13, 2017)

In GP6, your repeat commands are on either side of the alternate ending button. Try using the "start a repeat sequence" command (the leftmost icon circled) on the first bar, and then the "closing the repeat sequence" command (the rightmost icon circled). A contextual window should pop up and allow you to select the number of times it repeats.

Let me know if this doesn't work.


----------

